# "Pico" tank: Ideas needed please!



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

_Hemianthus Callitrichoides_ carpet.


----------



## TheTeh (Apr 11, 2006)

will HC grow without CO2? and is the yellowish halogen bulb ok for HC?


----------



## jakieblak (Mar 18, 2006)

What about some sort of bonsai like rock arrangement and a grass carpet.


----------



## TheTeh (Apr 11, 2006)

I have similar lines of thoughts too. The problem is that ideas are abundance but I need to know what kind of plants can grown under this condition (no co2 and halogen light)!


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

HC grows without Co2. I have it growing in the substrate and on wood in an excel tank.


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

Here is what I did for a clear coffee cup I have. I used a desk lamp fitted with a CF 5500K screw in light. No CO2 and of course no filter. I use one of those kitchen basters to do water changes daily. Not really any hassle to change water because it only takes a few minutes. I do use water from my 8 gal which I do add CSM+B KNO3, K2SO4. I do get lots of pearling. 

Substrate is regular aquarium gravel you can get at any LFS. The rocks is actually small chuncks of Petrified Wood I chipped of a larger piece. Plants are Guppy Grass and HC. This is my preliminary set up, will be adding some Anubia Nana Petite when I get around to doing it. 

There is a Thread I started "Cup of Joy!!!".


----------



## TheTeh (Apr 11, 2006)

RA: Thanks for the confirmation about growing HC without CO2!

aquaphis: Wow! Thanks for sharing your pics indeed!

I might just get some HC this weekend!


----------



## deleted_user_4 (Mar 8, 2006)

I have that same desk-light, except mine is black.  

That white gravel looks like cottage cheese!


----------



## alphacat (Apr 21, 2006)

*Pico ideas*

There's an interesting little feature on super-tiny tanks here...


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

i had good luck with kitty litter in my little shimp bowl that was a similar approach to what your doing


----------



## TheTeh (Apr 11, 2006)

alphacat: Thanks for the interesting link!! 

TheOtherGeoff: How many shrimp do you keep in your bowl? Don't they jump out?


----------



## banderbe (Oct 10, 2005)

I am planning to do a "femto" tank using a glass thimble. The substrate will be dust from my television, plant will be a single cutting of h. callitrichoides, and my hardscape will be three large pieces of beach sand.


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

no i had about 12+ cherry shrimp in a 3/4 gallon bowl and they never once jumped out.


----------



## kjd1231 (Jan 4, 2005)

*wow*



banderbe said:


> I am planning to do a "femto" tank using a glass thimble. The substrate will be dust from my television, plant will be a single cutting of h. callitrichoides, and my hardscape will be three large pieces of beach sand.



NICE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

how about some mini moss? and a little erect moss as a back drop?


----------

